
Breaking the NES (2014) - danso
http://yachtclubgames.com/2014/07/breaking-the-nes/
======
ZenoArrow
In a similar vein, this video covers ROM City Rampage, which is the NES
prototype of Retro City Rampage:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx4xXhZMrU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx4xXhZMrU)

------
partycoder
Well, the platform limitations are one thing, another set of limitations were
set by the development environment that was also limited.

